

50% of expert chess tournament games end in a draw - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2014/05/24/chess-tournament-matches-and-elo-ratings/

======
lumelet
the value of (ability to use) white's first move advantage increases with
player's skill level. so, in every single expert game, black has an incentive
to aim for a draw.

~~~
cjbprime
Is this actually true? If someone said "the ability to use the black pieces to
compensate for white's clear first-move advantage increases with skill level,
so white's advantage is greater when the players' skill level is lower", I
wouldn't find it any more or less convincing than your justification. Is there
data we can look at?

